# New Garmin Fishfinders 2011



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Looks like Garmin is stepping up the game to look like a Lowrance unit. The screen captures look identical, that is always the best thing about a lowrance was the way they process sonar and display hooks. Look like a great option from a great company at a reasonable price point, cheaper than bird or lowrance. 

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=149&pID=85822#imageTab


----------

